# Outback Pricing



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm looking at either a 301BQ or a 312BH. Probably leaning towards the 312BH.

I hope I'm not breaking a rule here, but I'm struggling to find non-msrp prices. What are folks paying for their trailers? I feel much better with the autos and other rec vehicles I purchased (sleds, motorcycles, boats, etc) as I know invoice or what others are paying.

So far, I've received the following (non leather versions): As far as I can tell, all STD options (no 15K AC, 30AMP, etc)

2013 301BQ $36K MSRP - $25800 + TTL.
2013 312BH $37K MSRP - $26700 + TTL.

I've been working them on a Hitch, upgrade to 15K AC, Max Air vents, etc. They will not budge and are essentially offering them at full retail plus install.

It is getting towards the end of the season in Minnesota and thought they'd be wanting to deal more, but so far, no luck.

Thoughts on pricing?

Mark


----------



## love2camp (Mar 23, 2012)

Call Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI for a price quote. Their site shows a 312bh in stock and they will give you the lowest price quote around. Since your in MN then will have the option to make a trip of it to pick up your new TT and camp along the way back home or have it delivered for a small fee.

Their prices are that good and many will travel all the way from the west coast to save thousands of $$$ on a new TT.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

love2camp said:


> Call Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI for a price quote. Their site shows a 312bh in stock and they will give you the lowest price quote around. Since your in MN then will have the option to make a trip of it to pick up your new TT and camp along the way back home or have it delivered for a small fee.
> 
> Their prices are that good and many will travel all the way from the west coast to save thousands of $$ on a new TT.


...yep.

I saved just over $5,000 on our 301BQ by driving from Oregon to Michigan (Lakeshore) and back. The $5,000 savings was AFTER removing the cost of fuel and camping.


----------



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Call Lakeshore RV in Muskegon, MI for a price quote. Their site shows a 312bh in stock and they will give you the lowest price quote around. Since your in MN then will have the option to make a trip of it to pick up your new TT and camp along the way back home or have it delivered for a small fee.
> 
> Their prices are that good and many will travel all the way from the west coast to save thousands of $$ on a new TT.


...yep.

I saved just over $5,000 on our 301BQ by driving from Oregon to Michigan (Lakeshore) and back. The $5,000 savings was AFTER removing the cost of fuel and camping.








[/quote]

I just called Lakeshore RV. The prices were great!

He gave me a great price over the phone and then towards the end of the call, dropped another $500! He would deliver it for $1000 (seems steep), but even with delivery, it was $1200 cheaper than locally!

Arg...decisions, decisions!

Thanks for the info folks!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I was able to do much better on the price that you listed for our 2013 312 with the upgraded AC. It is a mere $200 upcharge to have any unit ordered with the upgraded AC unit. Now what the dealer is going to try to charge you is probably a different story. When we were shopping, we got quotes from several dealers, with three being very competitive; Holman, Lakeshore and Thompson Family RV in Iowa. I was all set to make the trip to one of them when I stopped into my local General RV. The salesman was rather surprised when I told him what I was willing to pay for the unit (which was about 5000 off of their price). I showed him the quote that I had from the other place and told him that I had no problems with making the drive to get it from somewhere else. He told me that they never lost a sale due to pricing and took the offer to the manager. Much to my surprise, they accepted my offer and I was able to gain a local service center.

Moral to the story; do your homework and don't give up on your local dealer.

Edit: I see that you are in Minnesota so you will have to drive right by the General RV in Huntley Illinois to get to Lakeshore or Holman. Give them a call and ask for Mark Checkly. Tell him that Chris from Outbackers sent you and see what he will do for you on pricing. It may save you a few miles.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We drove to Holman's to get our 301BQ. Our local dealer would not even come close to matching the price. We saved thousands of dollars. We just drove out to Holman's from New York with all our gear, bought the trailer, then left immediately on vacation. The transaction was smooth and easy. You will not beat their prices anywhere.

Like others have said, if the trailer is coming from the factory, upgrade the AC to the 15K AC. It is only a couple hundred bucks if done in the factory and well worth every penny.

Good Luck!

DAN


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

What everyone else is saying. That price is more than I paved for mine with hitch, slide toppers, tongue jack, fantastic fan, hardwired surge guard, and locking water hatch. Do your homework.....or as I like to say "I've got waaayyy more time than $$$!"


----------



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks again for all the input everyone!!

It is crazy what the "MSRP" is on these things! Believe me, I've been doing a bunch of "homework." I'm driving my wife crazy!

I hope others will benefit by this thread. As much as I want to keep the local guys lights on, I refuse to pay thousands more than I could elsewhere. If they don't want to work with me, they don't get my business.

Mark


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

fastmnstealth said:


> Thanks again for all the input everyone!!
> 
> It is crazy what the "MSRP" is on these things! Believe me, I've been doing a bunch of "homework." I'm driving my wife crazy!
> 
> ...


Don't even try to figure out the MSRP thing on trailers. I think there is no set number like there is on cars. From what I can see, every dealer decides what the number is on their own.

I really wanted to buy from our local dealer as well. I would have even paid more to keep the business local and save the trouble of dealing with an out of state dealer. Unfortunately, they were just not willing to even come close to Holmans. I think if they know they can sell the unit quickly for more money than what you are offering, they are less willing to bargain. In my case, I think there were several people interested in their 301BQ's so they had no incentive to move on price.

DAN


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If the local dealer has any sense, he will give you a price that's within a few hundred bucks of a Lakeshore / Holman quote. Basically enough that they make something on the deal, but not so much that you take a road trip. Our local dealer did exactly that and made it worth my while to not drive 2,000 miles. You have a little more bargaining power too since the drive would be much shorter and cheaper than it would be for us in Los Angeles.


----------



## DFG (Jul 18, 2011)

Purchased our 2012 301 BQ from Holman's in March, teak interior and 15K AC (worth the extra $200), for $1.5K less than the quote you received. I worked will Bill Leonard and would buy another trailer from Holman's. Also Holman's allows you to spend the night (on their lot); this gives you additional time to inspect your new purchase. Pricing on Dealer installed options are comparable to most dealers but can add 10% to your purchase price very quickly. Good luck with your search. BTW this forum was very helpful during my search.


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

We bought a 2013 outback 300RB yesterday from Holman. We saved over 2K with slide topper and electric tounge. We started with three dealers competing for our business. Holman was able to work us the best deal (sales persons name was Jason). We tried to get them to throw in a equalizer hitch, but they wouldn't do that. Good Luck


----------



## fastmnstealth (Jun 6, 2009)

mcsquid86 said:


> We bought a 2013 outback 300RB yesterday from Holman. We saved over 2K with slide topper and electric tounge. We started with three dealers competing for our business. Holman was able to work us the best deal (sales persons name was Jason). We tried to get them to throw in a equalizer hitch, but they wouldn't do that. Good Luck


I ended up going to a different dealer.

My issue was complicated because I had a 28RSDS trailer to either sell or trade. I ended up trading...trading out of state would have been difficult at best.

My wife and I are happy with the deal we got. The local Outback dealer wouldn't deal with us. We ended up going to another dealer and ended up buying a Cougar High Country 329TSB. I has the same layout as the 312BH(they have to be made on same line), but comes with all the upgrades that I was considering. 50Amp, 15K BTU AC, Power tongue Jack, Power Stabilizers, 3 slides AND DOORS for BH and Master. They were motivated to sell and deal. We negotiated a really good deal with a 1500/15K lb Reese DC hitch. I'm happy, wife is happy.

Thanks for all the insight. The pricing from the other dealers above gave me the tools to know what they had to work with and make sure I wasn't taken advantage of!


----------

